# Mars bars for low blood sugar



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

I just saw a conversation on FB about a dog who went wobbly after an hour of dashing around on the beach. The owner immediately took him to the vet and was advised to keep a Mars Bar for such a situation. Everyone said the vet ought to be struck off until this chap posted:

Thought you might like some input from a vet. Low blood sugar is quite common in active dogs, especially when there are unusual bursts of high activity. Mars bar is a great way to deal with it. There is very little actual chocolate in a Mars Bar - a fatal dose works out to about 2 Bars per kilo bodyweight, (so about 60 Mars Bars for a 30kg retriever) which is considerably more than your vet would have recommended. The two biggest ingredients in a Mars Bar are sugar and glucose syrup, which is exactly what your dog would need in this situation. A big advantage of using Mars Bar is that most dogs will still eat it, even if almost comatose. I always used to carry 1cm thick slices to give our Jack Russell, who occasionally went hypo - it worked fine for her. (In humans, the recommended first aid treatment is Coca-cola - the full sugar stuff, but most dogs dislike fizzy drinks). Of course you can use glucose tablets etc, but we like to give advice that people can follow easily in an emergency & Mars Bars are quite easy to obtain. As regards her diet, changing it is unlikely to make much difference, because the diet largely affects how much glucose will be in long-term storage. Hypoglycaemia happens when there is a lot of activity in a short space of time. This uses up the glucose which is free in the bloodstream, before the body's stores can be mobilised. Giving lots of carbs will just increase her long-term stores (ie make her fat) which, paradoxically, may even increase her risk of hypoglycaemia in these circumstances. I'd stick with her current raw diet. Them's the facts. Hope that helps.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

A lot of people with working spaniels have a Mars bar in their pockets. I've seen a couple who used to need a boost halfway through a working day. However, I'd feel really uncomfortable about a vet giving this advise if a dog collapses after just one hour


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

My son has suffered from Type 1 Diabetes since he was a teenager. It's almost a family joke that when he goes out someone asks him if he's got his Mars Bar with him!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I was advised to keep a mini Mars Bar handy for my diabetic dog too. I do not want to give him a taste for chocolate so take a single serve sachet of honey with us when out walking instead, just in case. But it seems to be a common suggestion for diabetic dogs.

I think more worrying is why this dog went wobbly after just an hour of running around?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MiffyMoo said:


> I just saw a conversation on FB about a dog who went wobbly after an hour of dashing around on the beach. The owner immediately took him to the vet and was advised to keep a Mars Bar for such a situation. Everyone said the vet ought to be struck off until this chap posted:
> 
> Thought you might like some input from a vet. Low blood sugar is quite common in active dogs, especially when there are unusual bursts of high activity. Mars bar is a great way to deal with it. There is very little actual chocolate in a Mars Bar - a fatal dose works out to about 2 Bars per kilo bodyweight, (so about 60 Mars Bars for a 30kg retriever) which is considerably more than your vet would have recommended. The two biggest ingredients in a Mars Bar are sugar and glucose syrup, which is exactly what your dog would need in this situation. A big advantage of using Mars Bar is that most dogs will still eat it, even if almost comatose. I always used to carry 1cm thick slices to give our Jack Russell, who occasionally went hypo - it worked fine for her. (In humans, the recommended first aid treatment is Coca-cola - the full sugar stuff, but most dogs dislike fizzy drinks). Of course you can use glucose tablets etc, but we like to give advice that people can follow easily in an emergency & Mars Bars are quite easy to obtain. As regards her diet, changing it is unlikely to make much difference, because the diet largely affects how much glucose will be in long-term storage. Hypoglycaemia happens when there is a lot of activity in a short space of time. This uses up the glucose which is free in the bloodstream, before the body's stores can be mobilised. Giving lots of carbs will just increase her long-term stores (ie make her fat) which, paradoxically, may even increase her risk of hypoglycaemia in these circumstances. I'd stick with her current raw diet. Them's the facts. Hope that helps.


I would suppose it also depends if there is any underlying condition that is causing the Hypo glacemia (low blood sugar too) although it can just happen there are other underlying conditions that can cause it too. Canine epilepsy guardian angels has a good article on Hypo glacemia which also lists the common causes.

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/hypoglycemia.htm

There is also a condition called exercise induced collapse that can be known especially in some breeds which is a different thing altogether.
*Breeds *
Chesapeake Bay Retriever , German Wirehaired Pointer , Labrador Retriever , Old English Sheepdog (Bobtail) , Pembroke Welsh Corgi , Clumber Spaniel , Cocker Spaniel , Curly Coated Retriever , Boykin Spaniel .
*The Disease *
Exercise Induced Collapse is an inherited condition that affects Labrador Retriever and related breeds. Affected dogs can endure mild to moderate exercise but after 5 to 20 minutes of heavy exercise with extreme excitement, the dog shows weakness and then collapse. Severely affected dogs may collapse whenever they are exercised to this extend - other dogs only exhibit collapse episodes sporadically.
Signs of EIC are not typically seen until the dog begin intense training. First symptoms are usually noted between 5 months and 3 years of age. However, it is confirmed that some affected dogs did not have collapse episodes until as late as age 10.

http://www.laboklin.co.uk/laboklin/showGeneticTest.jsp?testID=8152


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

SixStar said:


> I was advised to keep a mini Mars Bar handy for my diabetic dog too. I do not want to give him a taste for chocolate so take a single serve sachet of honey with us when out walking instead, just in case. But it seems to be a common suggestion for diabetic dogs.
> 
> I think more worrying is why this dog went wobbly after just an hour of running around?


Exactly. I can only hope that the vet will do further blood tests


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

It is very common amongst owners working thier gundogs to give Mars bars to keep their blood sugar up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2016)

I wouldn't give a dog a mars bar or anything to do with chocolate. Uneducated vet by the sounds of it badically advising he poisons his poor dog.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

danielled said:


> I wouldn't give a dog a mars bar or anything to do with chocolate. Uneducated vet by the sounds of it badically advising he poisons his poor dog.


Did you actually read the reasons behind the vets suggestion?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Interesting, as I used to dog sit a lovely lab/GSD mix many years ago & when I went to pick him up a couple of times a week we'd stop at the local shop & pick up a Mars bar to share.

He lived to nearly 14.

I don't risk feeding it to the dogs now as I'm a lpot more conscious about feeding them 'junk', although Rogue has stolen chocolate that the children have accidentally left in reach & hasn't suffered any ill effects, & yes, I contacted my vet & they advised monitoring just in case.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2016)

SixStar said:


> Did you actually read the reasons behind the vets suggestion?


Yes, however I also happen to know we don't say you shouldn't give dogs chocolate, mars bars have chocolate on them, chocolate is toxic to dogs. Not a risk I'd take. I personally find it worrying that a vet would advice giving any dog a mars bar or anything with chocolate.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

danielled said:


> I wouldn't give a dog a mars bar or anything to do with chocolate. Uneducated vet by the sounds of it badically advising he poisons his poor dog.


Which Vet mentioned poison?

Whilst I understand the need for caution as regards dogs and chocolate, I do believe that sometimes translates to hysteria.

Whilst I'm sure nobody would routinely feed their dog chocolate, this is a very different situation and I don't see much wrong in the Vet's advice.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

danielled said:


> Yes, however I also happen to know we don't say you shouldn't give dogs chocolate, mars bars have chocolate on them, chocolate is toxic to dogs. Not a risk I'd take. I personally find it worrying that a vet would advice giving any dog a mars bar or anything with chocolate.


Chocolate is not toxic to all dogs.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

danielled said:


> Yes, however I also happen to know we don't say you shouldn't give dogs chocolate, mars bars have chocolate on them, chocolate is toxic to dogs. Not a risk I'd take. I personally find it worrying that a vet would advice giving any dog a mars bar or anything with chocolate.


A 36g Mars bar contains 14g of milk chocolate. For a 10kg dog to ingest a fatal amount, it would have to eat 48 bars. I suspect it would probably vomit before it got to that much


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2016)

Sweety said:


> Which Vet mentioned poison?
> 
> Whilst I understand the need for caution as regards dogs and chocolate, I do believe that sometimes translates to hysteria.
> 
> Whilst I'm sure nobody would routinely feed their dog chocolate, this is a very different situation and I don't see much wrong in the Vet's advice.


Basically what chocolate is to dogs, poison. Chocolate is toxic to most dogs. It's on many lists of what is toxic to dogs on the net.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2016)

MiffyMoo said:


> A 36g Mars bar contains 14g of milk chocolate. For a 10kg dog to ingest a fatal amount, it would have to eat 48 bars. I suspect it would probably vomit before it got to that much


Still not something I'd be risking.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Sweety said:


> Chocolate is not toxic to all dogs.


It is, there's just a toxic dose that has to be exceeded for toxicity to occur


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

MiffyMoo said:


> A 36g Mars bar contains 14g of milk chocolate. For a 10kg dog to ingest a fatal amount, it would have to eat 48 bars. I suspect it would probably vomit before it got to that much


I don't feel like cleaning up dog vomit, but if you'd like to come and deliver the Mars bars, I'll happily sacrafice myself to find the toxic dose!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2016)

Little P said:


> It is, there's just a toxic dose that has to be exceeded for toxicity to occur


Well said. I will never ever ever gove Buddy chocolate.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

danielled said:


> Well said. I will never ever ever gove Buddy chocolate.


My dog regularly has chocolate. Just never remotely enough to cause a problem. It's good to share


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Little P said:


> I don't feel like cleaning up dog vomit, but if you'd like to come and deliver the Mars bars, I'll happily sacrafice myself to find the toxic dose!


Haha, if we all had a quota, I would happily give you mine, as it's pretty much the only chocolate bar I don't like. That and fruit and nut. Seriously, who thought bunging bloody raisins into chocolate was acceptable??


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2016)

Little P said:


> My dog regularly has chocolate. Just never remotely enough to cause a problem. It's good to share


Buddy has a sensitive tum so though yes it is good to share no human chocolate for him ever.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

MiffyMoo said:


> Haha, if we all had a quota, I would happily give you mine, as it's pretty much the only chocolate bar I don't like. That and fruit and nut. Seriously, who thought bunging bloody raisins into chocolate was acceptable??


Better than nothing though, right?


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Little P said:


> Better than nothing though, right?


Can I swap for wine?


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

MiffyMoo said:


> Can I swap for wine?


:Vomit You can keep all of the wine


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

danielled said:


> Basically what chocolate is to dogs, poison. Chocolate is toxic to most dogs. It's on many lists of what is toxic to dogs on the net.


No.

Chocolate, in excess, can be toxic to some dogs.

A piece or two of Mars Bar doesn't come into that category.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Little P said:


> :Vomit You can keep all of the wine


You made my day!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2016)

Sweety said:


> No.
> 
> Chocolate, in excess, can be toxic to some dogs.
> 
> A piece or two of Mars Bar doesn't come into that category.


To all dogs.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I do not think most people on this thread need to worry themselves.

First of all none of you are vets and secondly I doubt that most of you work your dogs in freezing temperatures including water on a shoot for 6 hours a day.

It is extremely common for working gundogs (as opposed to couch potatoes) to be given a Mars Bar in the event of with no ill effects. It comes in a wrapper, is easily transportable if you are out all day, and will not burst (like say a tube of glycogel) and keeps it shape.

There are also very many vets, including those that specialise in nutrition, who shoot over their dogs and trial them.

Nobody is forcing anyone else to feed their dogs chocolate.

Remember, context is everything..............


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm sure I have read that in large doses chocolate is also toxic to us.

And I remember gorging on Easter eggs one year & eating enough to be sick!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

danielled said:


> Well said. I will never ever ever gove Buddy chocolate.


Thats fine 
No need to go slagging off vets when the information is right in front of you to read though
He's a vet.... pretty sure he's educated...


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm sure I have read that in large doses chocolate is also toxic to us.
> 
> And I remember gorging on Easter eggs one year & eating enough to be sick!


Such a waste!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2016)

danielled said:


> Basically what chocolate is to dogs, poison. Chocolate is toxic to most dogs. It's on many lists of what is toxic to dogs on the net.


LOL okay, a little context is in order. 
Poison and toxic are not the same thing for one, and toxicity of chocolate depends on the type of chocolate and the amount.

Raisins and grapes for example are toxic to dogs. What we don't know is the amount that will cause toxicity so raisins and grapes are something that dogs should never have. 
Xylitol found in sugar free gum, toothpaste, etc., is toxic to dogs in much smaller doses than something like chocolate. It doesn't take much xylitol to make a dog very sick. 
Apple seeds contain trace amounts of cyanide. My dogs eat apple cores all the time with no ill effects. They would have to consume an impossible number of apple cores (and crush the seeds while doing so) in order to have any effects.

As for chocolate, no, it's not a good idea for dogs to eat chocolate regularly, especially those with sensitive tummies. However, most dogs can handle a dropped m&m (or several) with zero ill effects. And some dogs like mine enjoy a peanut butter cup on special occasions with zero ill effects.

Perspective


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> Thats fine
> No need to go slagging off vets when the information is right in front of you to read though
> He's a vet.... pretty sure he's educated...


Not a risk I'd take. My vets I know wouldn't reccommend giving mars bars or any chocolate to dogs. Buddy's usual vet definately wouldn't, had a chat a few years back with her about people giving dogs chocolate and she said herself it is a very bad idea to give them chocolate as it is toxic to dogs, she made it clear she'd never tell somebody give your dog chocolate as we both agreed too big a risk that me and her are not willing to take. Hardly slagging off vets just stating a fact I thought was well known.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

danielled said:


> Not a risk I'd take. My vets I know wouldn't reccommend giving mars bars or any chocolate to dogs. Buddy's usual vet definately wouldn't, had a chat a few years back with her about people giving dogs chocolate and she said herself it is a very bad idea to give them chocolate as it is toxic to dogs, she made it clear she'd never tell somebody give your dog chocolate as we both agreed too big a risk that me and her are not willing to take. Hardly slagging off vets just stating a fact I thought was well known.


"Uneducated vet by the sounds of it badically advising he poisons his poor dog"
Hardly advocating the deliberate poisoning of dogs though was he


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2016)

ouesi said:


> LOL okay, a little context is in order.
> Poison and toxic are not the same thing for one, and toxicity of chocolate depends on the type of chocolate and the amount.
> 
> Raisins and grapes for example are toxic to dogs. What we don't know is the amount that will cause toxicity so raisins and grapes are something that dogs should never have.
> ...


I knew about xylitol too. With Buddy it probably wouldn't take much chocolate too make him sick. Only takes a small chngw in something we feed him to make him sick so I just don't take the risk and I stick to safe things I know he is ok with.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2016)

danielled said:


> I knew about xylitol too. With Buddy it probably wouldn't take much chocolate too make him sick. Only takes a small chngw in something we feed him to make him sick so I just don't take the risk and I stick to safe things I know he is ok with.


Nobody is saying you should take any risks with your dog. Just that you should not judge the needs of other dogs by the standard you have for your own dog. 
Or in simpler terms, a gun dog out working hard in freezing temps does not equal a pet westie


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Nobody is saying you should take any risks with your dog. Just that you should not judge the needs of other dogs by the standard you have for your own dog.
> Or in simpler terms, a gun dog out working hard in freezing temps does not equal a pet westie


Dog treats have sugar in so they'd surly do the same thing, safer too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2016)

danielled said:


> Dog treats have sugar in so they'd surly do the same thing, safer too.


Actually a lot of dog treats don't have sugar in them. And many of us use things like chicken or liver which has no sugar. Even if the treats have sugar in them, it's not enough to combat hypoglycemia.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

aaaaah but excessive quantities of sugar can cause health issues too


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm sure I have read that in large doses chocolate is also toxic to us.
> 
> And I remember gorging on Easter eggs one year & eating enough to be sick!


You can also "drown" if you drink too much water. A lot of things can be toxic in large quantities. 
Apple seeds in large quantities can be toxic to dogs. Doesn't mean I will stop giving my dog an apple every couple of days. If he was to find a tone of apples? yeah, he would die. If was to have a bite of a mars bar? No. 30? Yes, but luckily for him I don't store a tone of apples or 30 mars bars... But then again, he will also not have access to a bite of my mars bar, because I don't share chocolate with anyone :Finger :Smug


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

danielled said:


> Not a risk I'd take. My vets I know wouldn't reccommend giving mars bars or any chocolate to dogs. Buddy's usual vet definately wouldn't, had a chat a few years back with her about people giving dogs chocolate and she said herself it is a very bad idea to give them chocolate as it is toxic to dogs, she made it clear she'd never tell somebody give your dog chocolate as we both agreed too big a risk that me and her are not willing to take. Hardly slagging off vets just stating a fact I thought was well known.


Toxic is a word that is not very useful.

EVERYTHING is toxic in excess including oxygen and water.

Relax, nobody is forcing you to feed your dog chocolate.

Nobody is recommending dogs be fed chocolate per se

So chill.

This was specific advice given by a professional in order to avoid issues in a particular circumstance

One that you will never be exposed to.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

danielled said:


> Dog treats have sugar in so they'd surly do the same thing, safer too.


What?

You're not making much sense.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't have this problem with my dogs but if i did I would carry glucose tablets as there is no way I could carry mars bars around as I would eat them .


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> I don't have this problem with my dogs but if i did I would carry glucose tablets as there is no way I could carry mars bars around as I would eat them .


And this of course it the true danger of carrying chocolate around with you on walks for your dog. You end up eating it yourself!  
I do not have this problem with freeze dried liver or kibble. Though I have been known to snack on the dog's training cheese....


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

danielled said:


> Not a risk I'd take. My vets I know wouldn't reccommend giving mars bars or any chocolate to dogs. Buddy's usual vet definately wouldn't, had a chat a few years back with her about people giving dogs chocolate and she said herself it is a very bad idea to give them chocolate as it is toxic to dogs, she made it clear she'd never tell somebody give your dog chocolate as we both agreed too big a risk that me and her are not willing to take. Hardly slagging off vets just stating a fact I thought was well known.


A Mars bar contains a very small amount of chocolate. If your dog collapsed with low blood sugar and refused to eat, you would waste time taking him to the vets and risk him getting worse when you could give him a small slice of Mars bar instead? Seriously? I wouldn't have thought the fact that he had a delicate tummy and might possibly end up with a sloppy poo would be your main concern at this point!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> "Uneducated vet by the sounds of it badically advising he poisons his poor dog"
> Hardly advocating the deliberate poisoning of dogs though was he


Very sensible vet when dealing with the average pet owner. Doesn't mean they wouldn't have a very different conversation with a more enlightened client


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Ew I hate mars bars!! Dogs can have 'em :Wtf

Snickers on the other hand... :Smug :Smug :Hungry


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> I don't have this problem with my dogs but if i did I would carry glucose tablets as there is no way I could carry mars bars around as I would eat them .


Haha, I can sit there and scoff a packet of the tablets, I love them!

Mars bar is a quick hit to bring the blood sugar back up, as a diabetic it's been my saviour so many times keeping me going until I can get something a bit more substantial to keep my sugars stable. Given how little chocolate is in one I'd have no problem giving my dog some if he needed it. It's easily accessible unlike the dextrose tablets and other things like that so can easily nip into a shop and grab one in an emergency.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I carry Glucose tablets anyway as I am Hypoglyceamic, but yes I would carry a mars bar if I worked Muttly and there was a chance he needed it.

He has had small amounts of chocolate before and he's fine. As said, he would have to eat a large amount to be ill, way more than lick of a chocolate moose pot :Hungry

Sounds like an experienced Vet to me, not a newbie.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> I carry Glucose tablets anyway as I am Hypoglyceamic, but yes I would carry a mars bar if I worked Muttly and there was a chance he needed it.
> 
> He has had small amounts of chocolate before and he's fine. As said, he would have to eat a large amount to be ill, way more than lick of a chocolate moose pot :Hungry
> 
> Sounds like an experienced Vet to me, not a newbie.


I have some glucose tablets for when I get tattooed.. haven't needed them yet though  but there just incase


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> I have some glucose tablets for when I get tattooed.. haven't needed them yet though  but there just incase


Have you tried one? They are yummy, I agree with @Sarah1983 - My new ones are Lemon, not tried this flavour yet.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Have you tried one? They are yummy, I agree with @Sarah1983 - My new ones are Lemon, not tried this flavour yet.


I haven't yet  I think mine are raspberry


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

danielled said:


> Yes, however I also happen to know we don't say you shouldn't give dogs chocolate, mars bars have chocolate on them, chocolate is toxic to dogs. Not a risk I'd take. I personally find it worrying that a vet would advice giving any dog a mars bar or anything with chocolate.


Its something called theobromine in chocolate Dan that's the problem. Different types of chocolate have different levels of theobromine in them. The dark pure chocolate has the highest levels so is the worse. Milk chocolate has less and white chocolate doesn't really have much at all if any to speak of. A dog has to eat a certain amount to get symptoms and become ill. There is a size/weight ratio of the dog to the amount of chocolate a dog can consume before it will become ill too. Obviously a small dog could only eat a small amount to what a big dog could handle before becoming ill.

No one is suggesting that you give any form of chocolate as treats or on a regular basis you really shouldn't. Hypoglacemia is low blood sugar which can cause collapse seizures and all sorts, so what the vet is saying to bring up the blood sugar levels in this case what could be a medical emergency, by giving a few pieces of Marsbar this will bring up the blood sugar and revive the dog because it will increase his blood sugar levels. Marsbars only have a thin coating of milk chocolate anyway, so in the particular case of a hypo glacemic attack its used for a reason and not a treat. Plus its something that's likely to be got hold of easily and quickly.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

When Pheebs was a few months old she mountaineered across my living room to reach a mars bar on the mantlepiece. I had a hissy fit when I found her scoffing it and rang the vet in a panic expecting the worst..
I'm pretty sure I could sense them rolling their eyes down the phone at me :Shy


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Avocados are also toxic to dogs if eaten in any quantity, but in the avocado season, every morning, my GSD Sheba used to eat half a dozen windfalls from the tree in our garden without any problem. My previous two dogs used to love walnuts. M'boi would crack the shells and share the kernels with Chloe. 

There are so many things that dogs aren't supposed to eat that if you worried about everything you'd probably end up as a nervous wreck!


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

Garlic is toxic, but in small quantities it's very good for them


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2016)

Sweety said:


> What?
> 
> You're not making much sense.


Look on the back of dog treats at the ingredients you'll find surgar. For example pedigree full,if rubbish or bakers full if rubbidh guesse what, they have sugar in. So if you need to get dogs blood sugar up then dog treats are safer or maybe it is just me that thinks that. Oh well agree to disagree as they say.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

danielled said:


> Look on the back of dog treats at the ingredients you'll find surgar. For example pedigree full,if rubbish or bakers full if rubbidh guesse what, they have sugar in. So if you need to get dogs blood sugar up then dog treats are safer or maybe it is just me that thinks that. Oh well agree to disagree as they say.


Although it's never happened to any dog I've owned, I would have thought if a dog was in a comatose condition, it would be hardly likely to be able to chew a treat to extract any sugar, whereas with something soft like a Mars Bar once it was in their mouth it would become gooey and tend to trickle down their throat enabling the sugar to be released almost immediately into their system?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

danielled said:


> Look on the back of dog treats at the ingredients you'll find surgar. For example pedigree full,if rubbish or bakers full if rubbidh guesse what, they have sugar in. So if you need to get dogs blood sugar up then dog treats are safer or maybe it is just me that thinks that. Oh well agree to disagree as they say.


There's a big difference in the amount of sugar in a dog treat compared to a mars bar though Dan. If a dog is hypoglycaemic, they need a huge sugar boost IMMEDIATELY or they might die.
I'd guess it's probably impossible to get them to eat enough treats, especially if they're unconscious, whereas a piece of mars bar gives an instant sugar boost as it's melting in their mouth.
Diabetics aren't advised to eat Mars bars either, but if their sugar levels drop too low, it's one of the best things they can eat to keep them alive.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

danielled said:


> I wouldn't give a dog a mars bar or anything to do with chocolate. Uneducated vet by the sounds of it badically advising he poisons his poor dog.


oh dear, but of course someone that comes on pet forums is bound to be better educated and have far more knowledge than a vet. I spoke to my vet once about chocolate and she said they have to eat a massive amount to do any harm.



Little P said:


> My dog regularly has chocolate. Just never remotely enough to cause a problem. It's good to share


ditto, though I do not eat chocolate much now. My collie and standard poodle nicked a whole big box of Thorntons. I was dreadfully upset but the dogs were very happy. Can you still get those doggy chocolate buttons, I remember giving them to my dog when I was young. I know they are safe for dogs.

My husband used to get low sugar episodes and a mars bar put him right very quickly.

I think there is a lot of hysteria about a lot of things on here and people need to chill and enter the real world just to have a reality check periodically.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Nettles said:


> There's a big difference in the amount of sugar in a dog treat compared to a mars bar though Dan. If a dog is hypoglycaemic, they need a huge sugar boost IMMEDIATELY or they might die.
> I'd guess it's probably impossible to get them to eat enough treats, especially if they're unconscious, whereas a piece of mars bar gives an instant sugar boost as it's melting in their mouth.
> Diabetics aren't advised to eat Mars bars either, but if their sugar levels drop too low, it's one of the best things they can eat to keep them alive.


Being diabetic, my son never touches anything with sugar in it, like ice cream, chocolate, cake, sweets or puddings BUT he always keeps a Mars Bar handy in case his blood sugar level drops suddenly which it can and does.do, if he's been doing something particularly strenuous.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

My last dog was PTS whilst eating a Mars Bar.

And of course someone actually let the words "chocolate is toxic to dogs" leave their lips when I told them before actually engaging brain...................... 

But there is a lot of that about.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> My last dog was PTS whilst eating a Mars Bar.
> 
> And of course someone actually let the words "chocolate is toxic to dogs" leave their lips when I told them before actually engaging brain......................
> 
> But there is a lot of that about.


My last dog was PTS eating kinder chocolate - she loved it


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

danielled said:


> Uneducated vet by the sounds of it.


You can call vets many things, but uneducated is most certainly not one of them, it takes about 5 or 6 years at University to qualify as a vet!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2016)

Human chocolate isn't on this list for no reason. http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/poisonous-items-for-dogs-this-could-save-you-dogs-life.22846/ Just a little reminder. Seen too many dogs on tv and in real life rushed to the vets because in real life owners thought chocolate wouldn't do any harm if their dogs were given a little bit. How wrong those owners were. I have seen one person round here giving their dog dairy milk chocolate, one of the bigger bars quite happily so I politely warned her about the fact with human chocolate and dogs. I saw said lady again and she had some dog treats with her, never gave her dog human chocolate again.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Here you are Dan.A rough guide. Obviously there are going to be some dogs that have an allergy to chocolate and any amount will make them ill. It's not something I would give regularly, but Alfie has chocolate all his life and you know how long he lived 

http://petsci.co.uk/chocolate-toxicity-calculator-dogs/


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2016)

danielled said:


> Human chocolate isn't on this list for no reason. http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/poisonous-items-for-dogs-this-could-save-you-dogs-life.22846/ Just a little reminder. Seen too many dogs on tv and in real life rushed to the vets because in real life owners thought chocolate wouldn't do any harm if their dogs were given a little bit. How wrong those owners were. I have seen one person round here giving their dog dairy milk chocolate, one of the bigger bars quite happily so I politely warned her about the fact with human chocolate and dogs. I saw said lady again and she had some dog treats with her, never gave her dog human chocolate again.


If you had seen me giving my dog M&M pieces and told me about how dangerous chocolate is for dogs, I would have smiled politely to you, thanked you for the "information" and gone about my business, continuing to feed my dogs the occasional chocolate. I'm non confrontational that way 

I'm glad people know that chocolate isn't the best thing to feed their dogs, but like so many things, it's not an absolute and context matters. 
My great dane with an iron gut eating 5 M&Ms or a recees peanut butter cup is not going to do anything to her. A tiny chihuahua with a sensitive tummy and/or allergies eating an entire recees peanut butter cup is a totally different story.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

ouesi said:


> If you had seen me giving my dog M&M pieces and told me about how dangerous chocolate is for dogs, I would have smiled politely to you, thanked you for the "information" and gone about my business, continuing to feed my dogs the occasional chocolate. I'm non confrontational that way
> 
> I'm glad people know that chocolate isn't the best thing to feed their dogs, but like so many things, it's not an absolute and context matters.
> My great dane with an iron gut eating 5 M&Ms or a recees peanut butter cup is not going to do anything to her. A tiny chihuahua with a sensitive tummy and/or allergies eating an entire recees peanut butter cup is a totally different story.


I'm still in shock that you give Reece's to the dogs. That is food that was delivered from the Gods and needs to go straight into your mouth!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh Reeces are amazing!! But even a tiny dog like Muttly 6.5kgs, would need to eat nearly half of one of those big 120g bars of Milk choccy to be ill. (Dark choccy is a totally different story)


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

danielled said:


> Human chocolate isn't on this list for no reason. http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/poisonous-items-for-dogs-this-could-save-you-dogs-life.22846/ Just a little reminder. Seen too many dogs on tv and in real life rushed to the vets because in real life owners thought chocolate wouldn't do any harm if their dogs were given a little bit. How wrong those owners were. I have seen one person round here giving their dog dairy milk chocolate, one of the bigger bars quite happily so I politely warned her about the fact with human chocolate and dogs. I saw said lady again and she had some dog treats with her, never gave her dog human chocolate again.


How on earth would you know what anyone was giving their dog unless they were shouting "here Fido, have another piece of dairy milk" 

I see people give their dogs treats all the time, I've never once noticed what type of food it is. It's in their hand and then it's down the dogs throat. If you were close enough to me to be able to read the brand name of the food I'm feeding my dog, I'd be telling you to back off and give me space.

Nobody is saying it's a great idea to feed dogs chocolate regularly. We all know that a lot of chocolate can be harmful. But when it comes to the choice of a dog dying from hypoglycaemia or a dog not dying from hypoglycaemia because it was given a piece of Mars bar, I know which I'd choose!

No matter how much you want to argue about it, a dog with a possible upset tummy is still better than a dead dog.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I never give my dog chocolate




Because it's down my throat the moment I get hold of any


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2016)

MiffyMoo said:


> I'm still in shock that you give Reece's to the dogs. That is food that was delivered from the Gods and needs to go straight into your mouth!


Do they have reeces pieces there? Those things are awful and go straight to the dogs. Don't know that they have much/any chocolate in them though. 
I do like the PB cups, but only in small doses, can't eat that many at once, too sweet, make my teeth sweat


----------



## bogdog (Jan 1, 2014)

danielled said:


> ... *Seen too many dogs on tv and in real life rushed to the vets* because in real life owners thought chocolate wouldn't do any harm if their dogs were given a little bit. How wrong those owners were.


How many have you seen in real life? I work at a vet surgery and we've had more cases of car keys swallowed than suspected chocolate poisoning. And tennis and rubber balls top the list of cases needing life saving treatment, as do garments such as socks. We've even had a pair of very fancy, jewel embellished ladies' thongs retrieved from the bowels of a dog.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

danielled said:


> Human chocolate isn't on this list for no reason. http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/poisonous-items-for-dogs-this-could-save-you-dogs-life.22846/ Just a little reminder. Seen too many dogs on tv and in real life rushed to the vets because in real life owners thought chocolate wouldn't do any harm if their dogs were given a little bit. How wrong those owners were. I have seen one person round here giving their dog dairy milk chocolate, one of the bigger bars quite happily so I politely warned her about the fact with human chocolate and dogs. I saw said lady again and she had some dog treats with her, never gave her dog human chocolate again.





danielled said:


> Human chocolate isn't on this list for no reason. http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/poisonous-items-for-dogs-this-could-save-you-dogs-life.22846/ Just a little reminder. Seen too many dogs on tv and in real life rushed to the vets because in real life owners thought chocolate wouldn't do any harm if their dogs were given a little bit. How wrong those owners were. I have seen one person round here giving their dog dairy milk chocolate, one of the bigger bars quite happily so I politely warned her about the fact with human chocolate and dogs. I saw said lady again and she had some dog treats with her, never gave her dog human chocolate again.


Wow.

So you personally have seen "too many dogs" rushed to the Vet after being given chocolate?

Do you make a point of hanging around the Vet's Office, or peering through the windows of chocolate feeding dog owners?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2016)

I've had dogs for decades, worked for a vet, never seen a one rushed to the vet because of chocolate. 
Raisins? Yup.
Xylitol? Yup.
Fatty chicken skin causing an acute attack of pancreatitis? Yup.
Chocolate? Never. And that's including our childhood terrier (small dog), who ate an entire box of Whitman's sampler's with some 60 pieces in it. He threw up, but was otherwise perfectly fine. Lived to be 18...


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Do they have reeces pieces there? Those things are awful and go straight to the dogs. Don't know that they have much/any chocolate in them though.
> I do like the PB cups, but only in small doses, can't eat that many at once, too sweet, make my teeth sweat


I'm sure they do, but I've never tried them as I love the cups too much. My favourite ice cream is B&J Peanut Butter Cup. Oh man, that is to die for!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2016)

MiffyMoo said:


> I'm sure they do, but I've never tried them as I love the cups too much. My favourite ice cream is B&J Peanut Butter Cup. Oh man, that is to die for!


Ben and Jerry's coffee heath bar crunch for the win!


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

I'd definitely consider taking mars bars or milky way on a walk if my dogs had issues with blood sugar.
One of my friends gives tablets to their dogs when needed inside little milky ways or mars bars, like the one's you get in celebrations chocolates. 
My Rottie had half a big chocolate bar once when it was left on the side and was left unsupervised - before we knew how capable he was of getting up on high tops.. 
Nothing ever came of it, I don't think he was even sick.
We did also check the amount of chocolate there was against his weight and it was way below what could be toxic, so never took him to the vets and just kept an eye on him for a few days and absolutely no side effects. 
With mars bars and milky ways there is barely any chocolate on them so doubt it would even affect a small dog. I mean, always worth asking a vet or other owners which have experience with doing so... but overall I would do it.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Ben and Jerry's coffee heath bar crunch for the win!


Ooh, not sure we have that here


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2016)

MiffyMoo said:


> Ooh, not sure we have that here


It's amazing. You need it in your life


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Lucky was an avid chocolate fan and was occassionally given some.

Lived to be nearly 16 and died of old age.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

bogdog said:


> How many have you seen in real life? I work at a vet surgery and we've had more cases of car keys swallowed than suspected chocolate poisoning. And tennis and rubber balls top the list of cases needing life saving treatment, as do garments such as socks. We've even had a pair of very fancy, jewel embellished ladies' thongs retrieved from the bowels of a dog.


Car keys! :Jawdrop Blimey. 
The jewel embellished ladies' thongs made me laugh! :Hilarious


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Our family JRT when I was a kid ate chocolate and was absolutely fine! My nan visited every Saturday with 4 mars bars. One for each kid and one for Toby 

Our old spaniel x collie once opened and helped herself to a whole tin of quality Street, papers n all! Sparkly poops for a week


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

bogdog said:


> How many have you seen in real life? I work at a vet surgery and we've had more cases of car keys swallowed than suspected chocolate poisoning. And tennis and rubber balls top the list of cases needing life saving treatment, as do garments such as socks. We've even had a pair of very fancy, jewel embellished ladies' thongs retrieved from the bowels of a dog.


My favourite was a rubber duck FB. Perfectly aligned on the x-ray, it was great!
The 23 1/2 socks was also pretty impressive (from a Labrador, naturally!)

I've cleared up my fair share of induced chocolatey emesis. Chocolate has well known toxic doses dependent on cocoa content so these things can be calculated as to whether or not there's a risk of danger. I've also seen cases where treatment hasn't been given to induce vomiting and toxicity has occured, the full range of symptoms multiple times from a rapid heart rate and hyperexcitability to seizures. (Many a year spent working over Christmas in a vet hospital!)

I've only ever seen one dog die from chocolate toxicity and that was a medium sized dog that ate a tub of cocoa powder.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

One of the collies we had as a child once stripped the Christmas tree of chocolate decorations with no ill effect. She spat out the wrappers so no sparkly poo !
I nearly had a fit once when Tango came in the room with an empty choc bar wrapper in her mouth looking very pleased with herself ! It was a small bar left by one of the grandkids, cheap, nasty milk chocolate ( mean granny !)
I looked at the toxicity table on line and found she was well below the toxicity level. Phew !


----------

